# Chewing



## jw1955 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nala is chewing things that she shouldn't, not anything that would hurt her, things like shoes and other human type items. We can't catch her at it to disipline her then, and am not sure sure if disiplining her "after the fact" is gonna work for any number of reasons. She is crated when we are gone from the house. This mostly happens at night when we are asleep as the dogs do have the run of the house. We need some ideas and suggestions please. Thank-you.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Quote: disiplining her "after the fact"


You're right, that is counter productive.

She's just doing 'what dogs do.'

Supervision and exercise.. tired dogs don't chew ... much.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

We have a rule in our house that if you like your shoes, or whatever it is that is on the floor, pick it up, or it will get chewed on by the dogs. That, or constant supervision.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: jw1955Nala is chewing things that she shouldn't, not anything that would hurt her, things like shoes and other human type items. We can't catch her at it to disipline her then, and am not sure sure if disiplining her "after the fact" is gonna work for any number of reasons. She is crated when we are gone from the house. *This mostly happens at night when we are asleep as the dogs do have the run of the house*. We need some ideas and suggestions please. Thank-you.


Well, there's the problem right there - they have the run of the house, but they haven't earned it yet by being on good behavior when not supervised. Disciplining her won't help, she won't understand why she's being punished. Managing the environment so there's nothing chewable within reach besides their toys and bones, and confining them when you can't supervise are the best way to keep your dogs and your possessions safe.


----------



## jw1955 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for your posts. It seems that we will have to work harder to manage the home environment with regards to chewable things, because having the run of the house is going to stay in place for a number of reasons. Among them is security, as Momma is home alone nights because of my job. And although they are not specifically trained for security, we believe that barking dogs that are loose in the house, is far better than barking dogs that are crated or otherwise restrained about the time that a home might be invaded. We agree that trying to punish her after the fact is counterproductive, as I wrote yesterday. She won't know what she is being punished for. Again, thanks for yourr time.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

JW, When I read your post I guessed exactly why they had run of the house. As a dog trainer, it the wrong reason. There you go thinking like a human again and not like a dog.









I get this problem a lot in my business and like the others have already said, you must prevent this from happening or it doesn't go away. Nala is probaly young and not ready for that responsibility as guard dog. More exercise at night time helps too. 

Chewing items that smell like YOU or the family could be signs of anxiety or stress. the whole family must pick up everything of value or crate her if you know for sure she is the one chewing. Are you sure it's Nala?

You can leave down plenty of stuffed KONGS or other like toys for her entertainment. A dog that has to many toys get bored with them so take some away during the day and stuff them with food treats for her at night. 

Since Nala is not the only dog, how many dogs do you have? What age is Nala?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

JW, this is a common enough issue. This thread has additional ideas that you might find helpful:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post728084

Here's another.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not sure what to say except listen to these people, they have great advice, which you already know...I've never had puppy chewing problems yet (knock on wood).


----------



## jw1955 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've read thru the recent responses today, and looked at the links to the other threads. Some good info there. We'll have to keep working with Nala. 

Yes, she has separation issues, remember- she and her sister were left, as pups, in a back yard for weeks after the owner/breeder? moved away. Hence the rescue. At one time my parents had a Wiemeraner raised from a pup that had the same issues in that she only chewed things when we left the house. Never could train her out out of the practice. 

No she will never be a "Guard Dog", her right hip had to be FHO'ed last year because of dysplasia problems so severe that she couldn't get up off the floor. 

Yes, she is play aggressive, even after the FHO. Playing IS her job. She will run the fur off of the other two and the skin off of us. I've been starting to teach her certain tricks with regard to playing, Think quarterback/reciever in football, I can wave my arm in a large circular motion and she will take off following my arm motion. Then I toss the rope similar to quarterback throwing a football leading the reciever. She hauls it in every time. 

She is apprx 1 1/2 yr old now. 

Thanks everyone. We will keep-on-keeping-on.


----------

